# Efficacy of electrical stimulation devices



## krsnik93 (May 6, 2019)

I've purchased the Kegel8 device and after a week of use don't really feel any difference. I understand they state it should take around 4-8 weeks for any improvement, but I am wondering if anyone actually managed to completely cure LG primarily by using such a device.

I am also interested in how TENS compares to Kegel8 or K-fit. With my Kegel8, I have received both the electrodes and the anal probe. I think using the electrodes would make it the same as buying TENS. The manual of Kegel8 says that the anal probe is supposed to be more effective though. I am not sure if there is any difference between TENS and the other machines.

Also, did you still do pelvic floor exercises between sessions of electrical stimulation? It's said that the muscles need at least 8 hours between two sessions, so I am wondering if doing manual exercises in between could actually be harmful.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi - I've had experience with both.

My Kegel8 had a probe - thus this type of device will operate internally.

The TENS machine has two pads that you stick to the target areas - these operate externally.

Make sure you stretch the pelvic floor and other posterior areas.

So far, the only treatment of this sort that provided significant benefit for me is magnetic field therapy - this is heavy duty stuff - again, important to keep stretching (inc pelvic floor release exercises).

Of course then it's about remaining consistent re diet, eating according to the solar cycle, not overeating, exercising, breathing, stretching and so on...

Actually, I just posted the feedback from the most recent treatments.

Good luck with everything


----------

